
Keynote: Some Mistakes We Made When Designing Implicits – Martin Odersky - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h8xNBykZqM&list=PL_5uJkfWNxdl-_ZLKDztCXceKD0l9Kz6n&index=2&t=0s
======
based2
[https://dotty.epfl.ch/blog/2019/06/11/16th-dotty-
milestone-r...](https://dotty.epfl.ch/blog/2019/06/11/16th-dotty-milestone-
release.html)

implicit -> delegate for Y, given

[https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty/pull/6649](https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty/pull/6649)

[https://dotty.epfl.ch/docs/reference/contextual/given-
clause...](https://dotty.epfl.ch/docs/reference/contextual/given-clauses.html)

